# RAW - Nassahegan S.F. - 2009-08-06



## WoodCore (Aug 6, 2009)

Met up with bvibert at a top secret location and started rolling onto the trails around 5:40pm today for a very enjoyable and lengthy ride. We managed to log a healthy 9.5 miles by the the time we rolled back to the cars around 8pm. Regardless, the trails are finally starting to dry out and really ride well.

Brian was hauling *ss right out of the gate tonight and I had to pedal like to hell to keep up with him through the twisty sections of trail. Regardless, it was great to have a rabbit out in front to try and keep up with! Can't say that I've ever ridden those sections of trail faster then I did tonight when I was chasing Brian!

Anyway, great rip tonight Brian and look forward to the next ride! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2009)

I had my moments of fastness tonight, when I wasn't clipping trees with my bars or shoulders, unfortunately I can't keep the speed up for any period of time.  I need to ride more...  Overall I felt really good though, but I was dragging ass the last section of trail.

I clipped a tree pretty hard with my bar early on and I'm pretty sure that I flipped completely over before landing on my ass.  Then again I was facing the wrong direction at that point, so I may have just spun around 180 degrees in the air.  Either way it hurt a bit, but I was glad I didn't hit my head on anything.

My crowning achievement for the night was almost clearing a section of trail that's been plaguing me since last year.  I have one small dab towards the end, but it was way cleaner than I have been in that section all year.

Great ride Jon, glad to hear it was 9.5 miles, because it sure felt like at least that much by the time we got back to the car.


----------



## Greg (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry I missed the ride guys. Diplomacy was in order yesterday so I had to bail. I got into work early today and plan to boogie around 2. Hoping to do a ride out of the uber top secret (non-NBWD) parking area this afternoon around 3:30 in case anyone wants to meet up.

Did you guys hit the bypass to the WF DH?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 7, 2009)

What's S.F. In title stand for? Special fling? Super fun?


----------



## Greg (Aug 7, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> What's S.F. In title stand for? Special fling? Super fun?



State Forest. Cuz everyone knows it's only legal to ride in the state forest, and not on the blue trail system...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> Did you guys hit the bypass to the WF DH?



No.  We only rode in areas that are part of the state forest.


----------



## Greg (Aug 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> No.  We only rode in areas that are part of the state forest.



Nass TRs are no fun anymore.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nass TRs are no fun anymore.



No kidding...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2009)

all this secret mumbo jumbo actually has me reading the Burlington Connecticut ultra secret TRs..lol


----------



## Trev (Aug 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> all this secret mumbo jumbo actually has me reading the Burlington Connecticut ultra secret TRs..lol



Yea- I am adding the 007 theme song to my Storm..  heh.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nass TRs are no fun anymore.





bvibert said:


> No kidding...


I love the idea that you have regular rides and that you count on each other, just as I do with the girls we meet up with.
I haven't posted TR's of my rides because I felt like they were getting mundane, 
The actual rides, however are never mundane!

Keep riding and give a few whooops' for me on the trail!


----------

